# المسجد الاعظم في الجزائر ثالث اكبر مسجد في العالم-مرفوق بالصور



## احمد بن بوزيد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لكم هذا الموضوع ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

المسجد الاعظم بالجزائر
http://i25.tinypic.com/s58ml5.jpg


----------



## بالاديو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

thanx bro !


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بومكحلة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أخي من أي منطقة أنت من الجزائر


----------



## بنار اسيا (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل احمد
وياريت نشوف تفاصيل اكثر عن المسجد
صور واجهات ومخططات
سمعنا انه يحتل الصدارة والمرتبة الثالثة من حيث كبره
بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
وجزاك الله كل خير
وان شاء الله تعمر المساجد ويدوي صوت الاذان في كل ربوع الكرة الارضية
حتى لا ينقطع سماع كلمة الله
التي تعلو كل اسم في الوجود
بوركت وكتبها الله من ميزان حسناتكم
من بنت المليون ونصف المليون شهيد
اختكم بنار اسيا
وفقتم بحول الله


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*



بومكحلة قال:


> يا أخي من أي منطقة أنت من الجزائر


من عين البيضاء

بارك الله فيك على الرد ودمت معنا في اتصال


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*تابع للموضوع الاصلي*



احمد بن بوزيد قال:


> السلام عليكم لكم هذا الموضوع ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
> 
> المسجد الاعظم بالجزائر
> http://i25.tinypic.com/s58ml5.jpg


 
المسجد الذي سيكون الثالث من حيث الحجم بعد مسجدي مكة والمدينة في الأراضي الحجازية، سيمتد على مساحة 20 هكتارا، وهو ما من شأنه استيعاب 120 ألف مصلّ.

وتنطلق أعمال الإنشاء التي تتولى شركة كندية القيام بها في عام 2009 وتستمر 76 شهرا، على أن يتمّ الانتهاء من بناء المسجد عام 2013.



وسيضم المسجد مساحات أرضية وما تحت أرضية ومركزا للقرآن فيه مكتبة تضم كتبا ومراجع في شتى العلوم الإسلامية، ومدرسة تضم قاعات للمحاضرات والندوات تستوعب 1500 شخص وهي مجهزة بوسائل تقنية حديثة، ومتحفا ومركزا للأبحاث العلمية، بالإضافة إلى مركز ثقافي ومكتبات صغيرة ومدرجات وصالات ومقاهٍ للإنترنت، فضلاً عن فندق وحدائق.

وستنتزع مئذنة المسجد (300 متر) لقب أعلى مئذنة في العالم من نظيرتها في مسجد الحسن الثاني والتي تعدّ الأعلى حاليا بارتفاع 210 أمتار


والمزيد سياتي تباعا


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## خالد المعمار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

امل التوضيح هل المسجد للسنة او الشيعة وشكرا لك ...


----------



## المعمارية مزاري (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الجزائريين كلهم سنة لا تواجد للشيعة في الجزائر


----------



## ميدو وليد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود المبذول


----------



## Arch_M (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك لكن هل من تفاصيل اكثر ورسومات اكثر


----------



## mimi25 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أخيو جزاك الله خيرا بكن لم نعرف المكان بالتحديد
أنا من مدينة قسنطينة ، نحن القسنطينيون نعتز كثيرا بمسجد الامير عبد الفادر، انه مفخرة المدينة فما بالك لو شيجد المسجد الاعظم في الجزائر بلد العزة و الكرامة
أتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في اتمام هذا الحلم دون عراقيل ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع..........


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ........


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CTB (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## Designer_DZ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*حقيقة المسجد الأعظم*

للتوضيح فقط المسجد رائع وأكثر من رائع ومن المقرر إنجازه على شاطئ البحر ولكن بعد إجراء المناقصة إستبعد معظم مكاتب الدراسات المتخصصة في إنجاز مشاريع ضخمة مثل (إعمار) وغيرها من الشركات ذات السمعات العالمية بسبب التعسف لأنه هنا في الجزائر لا يريدون عملا متقنا أولكي يبقى معلما بل يريدون مشاريع تدر عليهم أرباح طائلة مهما كان الثمن حتى وإن كان يخص الأمر بيوت الله ونتأسف كثيرا لأمور مثل هذه وبإمكانكم رؤية موقع المسجد من قوقل إرث وهي الكارثة العظمى والعياذ بالله وهو مكان بالقرب من أكبر وادي لمياه الصرف الصحي بالعاصمة الجزائر وهل هذا يعقل وفي بلد إسلامي
وآخر دعوانا اللهم لا تحاسبنا بما فعل السفهاء منا


----------



## batna_hse (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل هل من تفاصيل اكثر بالصور


----------



## hasn820 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا
ممكن مخطط هندسي لانو الصوره مو مبينة التفاصيل كامله؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## topdesigner722 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود ولكن يحتاج الموضوع تفاصيل اكتر


----------

